# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  Help...tolong bantu deteksi

## Modzlankers

Dear para suhu, tolong bantu deteksi chagoi dan goshiki saya, apakah ini lg gendong telur ato pot belly? Soal ny sdh di coba puasa 2 minggu ttp perutnya buncit .
https://imageshack.com/i/pmqlxS7Yj
https://imageshack.com/i/pnVF7lj1j

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Modzlankers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Modzlankers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Modzlankers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Modzlankers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Modzlankers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Modzlankers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

